# Astrex & Texels from Yankee Doodle



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Saturday at Honeley I picked up some DARLING little curlys from Jake and his lovely wife who are "Yankee Doodle" and this little lot surely are Yankee Doodle Dandies :gwavebw



















I am really thrilled with them, it was lovely meeting Yankee Doodle and definately well worth the trip


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Lovely pictures of your mice Naomi.
Glad you and Debbie got home safely. The chinchilla's that you picked up for me from Yankee Doodle settled in quickly (Knackered after the show and trip I expect) thankyou so much for picking them up for me. I hope that your other mice are doing well and you friend was pleased with her chinchillas as well.


----------

